# Traditional Bowhunters Here?



## CrossTimbers1 (Feb 8, 2015)

Any other bowhunters here that hunt with traditional gear?
I bowhunt with a takedown recurve and really enjoy it. I hunted with a compound for many years and took a lot of game but have yet to score with my traditional bow. Hoping to break that ice next season.


----------



## jbo9 (Oct 30, 2012)

There are a few stick-bow shooters on here. Not many, but just as many as you would find in more any crowd.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Mostly a longbow shooter, but use a recurve on occasion.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Use to teach Instinctive Shooting with Recurve. Learned from Fred Bear. Use to be able to kill running Rabbits behind Hounds.

I now use Crossbow. Recurve to me is much easier and better than Compound or Crossbow. Oh I've always hunted from the ground. I see many anymore hunting Deer from Elevated Stand but I feel it puts an Arrow at wrong angle.

big rockpile


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I haven't bowhunted in almost 10 years since I screwed up my right shoulder. I've got 3 compound bows. I also have the material to make my own bow. It's on my "to do" list. It's a long list. I do still use a compound bow for fishing.


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

big rockpile said:


> I see many anymore hunting Deer from Elevated Stand but I feel it puts an Arrow at wrong angle.
> 
> big rockpile



My harvests have been pretty much split almost 50/50 over the years between hunting from an elevated stand and from the ground. 

I do not think that hunting from an elevated position puts the arrow at the wrong angle. It is more that you have to shoot thinking in "3-D". Your aiming point for any heart or lung shot will be different while elevated than the "2-D" shot you face while hunting from the ground. The heart and lungs on your target have not moved, you just need a different path to get to them.

I have only taken spine shots from elevated positions. I never even thought of doing so from the ground.

TRellis


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

TRellis said:


> My harvests have been pretty much split almost 50/50 over the years between hunting from an elevated stand and from the ground.
> 
> I do not think that hunting from an elevated position puts the arrow at the wrong angle. It is more that you have to shoot thinking in "3-D". Your aiming point for any heart or lung shot will be different while elevated than the "2-D" shot you face while hunting from the ground. The heart and lungs on your target have not moved, you just need a different path to get to them.
> 
> ...


 Funny my first from the ground was a Spine Shot, put the Deer down but was still moving. I cut its Throat. We had to check them in at the time. I took him to Check Station. They called the Agent  

Seems they were trained if a Archery kill came in with Throat cut that it was sign of Firearms kill.

Me I've always had very good luck from the ground. I wait most time for the Deer to go by me, then shoot.

big rockpile


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I think a mistake that many people make is aiming at the entry point. I always target my exit wound.This was taught to me in SERE training by a military martial arts instructor and it applies to bow,gun or even hand to hand combat. 
Works quite well for me.

Wade


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

1shotwade said:


> I think a mistake that many people make is aiming at the entry point. I always target my exit wound.This was taught to me in SERE training by a military martial arts instructor and it applies to bow,gun or even hand to hand combat.
> Works quite well for me.
> 
> Wade


This is why I like hunting from ground apposed to hunting from an elevation. Hunting from the ground have a larger target to take out both Lungs, plus many other targets are larger hunting from the ground.

Plus I don't like the idea of being like this Guy or worse falling from a Tree Stand.




big rockpile


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

That's just another example of cleaning up the gene pool!

Wade


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Started out with an old long bow. Then went to compound. Then a few years ago I got board with putting deer on the wall with a compound and went back to a take down recurve. Have had so much fun with it. Can't wait for next season already.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

1shotwade said:


> I think a mistake that many people make is aiming at the entry point. I always target my exit wound.This was taught to me in SERE training by a military martial arts instructor and it applies to bow,gun or even hand to hand combat.
> Works quite well for me.
> 
> Wade


Was your SERE instructor Mel Dewese?


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

bowdonkey said:


> Was your SERE instructor Mel Dewese?



I honestly don't remember. It was with seal team #2 at coronado ! Was he instructing there in 69-70 ?

Wade


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

1shotwade said:


> I honestly don't remember. It was with seal team #2 at coronado ! Was he instructing there in 69-70 ?
> 
> Wade


I think so? Some called him Mountain Mel. Or maybe it was Mountem Mel. With a SEAL you never know!


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

bowdonkey said:


> I think so? Some called him Mountain Mel. Or maybe it was Mountem Mel. With a SEAL you never know!


Well, could have been then. I think hand to hand was only 3-4 weeks,then we moved on to another phase of the training. They poured so much knowledge into you in such a short time it's all a blur now.

Wade


----------



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

I've only been hunting for 5 years. I haven't gotten into bow hunting yet, but because I realize how much time I'm losing in the woods, I'm going to get started soon. _Personally_, I don't like the idea of using a compound. I know there are those out there who would argue with me, but I like doing things the hard way. I guess I'm too old fashioned.


----------

